# Getting ready for the College Level...



## Dubs (Mar 9, 2021)

For those with kids that are moving onto the college level or have kids playing there now, what are they doing to prepare as their club careers end?


----------



## outside! (Mar 9, 2021)

Dubs said:


> For those with kids that are moving onto the college level or have kids playing there now, what are they doing to prepare as their club careers end?


Get a trainer or a training program and train consistently and with purpose. Club level fitness is not college level fitness. Keep practicing ball skills. Watch soccer and analyze the games, and pay particular attention to your position to increase soccer IQ.


----------



## happy9 (Mar 10, 2021)

outside! said:


> Get a trainer or a training program and train consistently and with purpose. Club level fitness is not college level fitness. Keep practicing ball skills. Watch soccer and analyze the games, and pay particular attention to your position to increase soccer IQ.


My oldest has been watching and re watching streamed conference games of where he is playing in the fall.   If your player signs early, staying connected with the coaches and possibly players met during an on campus visits (I know those were hard to come by)

Committing to next level fitness is important, as @outside! describes above.  HS season is over in AZ, now it's back to club, make fitness gains, and stay healthy.  First impressions in AUG will be important.


----------



## crush (Mar 10, 2021)

happy9 said:


> My oldest has been watching and re watching streamed conference games of where* he *is playing in the fall.   If your player signs early, staying connected with the coaches and possibly players met during an on campus visits (I know those were hard to come by)
> 
> Committing to next level fitness is important, as @outside! describes above.  HS season is over in AZ, now it's back to club, make fitness gains, and stay healthy.  First impressions in AUG will be important.


Do girls honestly sit down and watch soccer games and then analyze the game?  I find it hard to believe but what do I know.


----------



## gkrent (Mar 10, 2021)

outside! said:


> Club level fitness is not college level fitness.


This cannot be stressed enough.  Master the fitness packet and exceed running requirements if possible.


----------



## MacDre (Mar 10, 2021)

outside! said:


> Get a trainer or a training program and train consistently and with purpose. Club level fitness is not college level fitness. Keep practicing ball skills. Watch soccer and analyze the games, and pay particular attention to your position to increase soccer IQ.


Could you or somebody in the know please explain in detail what it takes to achieve college level fitness?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 10, 2021)

crush said:


> Do girls honestly sit down and watch soccer games and then analyze the game?  I find it hard to believe but what do I know.


100%.  My DD did and continues to do this for each College game of the top 5 schools she is interested in and uses some of the analysis in her emails to Coaches.  

Our coach has often foregone that 4th day of training (in the DA days) for rest and assigned a game for the players to do a tactical breakdown of. 

For some DA caused disruption, for most it was an extremely beneficial experience.  Tou simply can’t extrapolate one or two experiences and apply them to the whole arbitrarily.


----------



## outside! (Mar 10, 2021)

MacDre said:


> Could you or somebody in the know please explain in detail what it takes to achieve college level fitness?


I am not an expert. All I know is that my already very fit DD is much more fit now and says the fitness tests are not easy. Her program also has skills tests.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 10, 2021)

MacDre said:


> Could you or somebody in the know please explain in detail what it takes to achieve college level fitness?


Typically provided by the school and is comprised of a cardio and strength targets the player is expected to meet once they arrive for training. 

Damn well better be able to pass the Beep Test threshold!


----------



## crush (Mar 10, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> 100%.  My DD did and continues to do this for each College game of the top 5 schools she is interested in and uses some of the analysis in her emails to Coaches.
> 
> Our coach has often foregone that 4th day of training (in the DA days) for rest and assigned a game for the players to do a tactical breakdown of.
> 
> For some DA caused disruption, for most it was an extremely beneficial experience.  Tou simply can’t extrapolate one or two experiences and apply them to the whole arbitrarily.


I saw one girl do it and I was shocked.  Hats off to your dd bro, I mean that.  I tried to get my kid to watch and the only way was paying her to do it and I ain't doing that.  Her old GDA coach made the girls watch Man U vs Chelsa and then have to report back what they learned from watching the grown men play.  That was stupid, MOO!!  Tad told me girls never watch games on tv unless their forced too but I see more and more doing it to get better and that's a good thing.
For most of us Kicker, the GDA was divisive at best.  Water under the bridge now so no need to bring up old wounds.  Next season will be a blast and I persoanlly can;t wait for the competition.  This year sucks, just like all sports.


----------



## happy9 (Mar 10, 2021)

crush said:


> Do girls honestly sit down and watch soccer games and then analyze the game?  I find it hard to believe but what do I know.


My youngest does it all the time.  She can't wait for videos to post on trace/hudl/instat (or whatever platform is being used).  She spends plenty of time making clips and tracks views. 

My oldest is a he and has been doing it for years.   Up till this calender year, he's never played a day in his life in a fancy letter league so his access to trace/huddle, etc was zilch.  He has been reviewing college game film for over a year.  According to him, it helped to form his decision on where he wanted to play.

I haven't once told them they should do it.  If anything I ridicule them for watching so much soccer, like they don't spend enough time as it is with the sport. I wouldn't have ever done it at their age, even if the tech was available.  They are being influenced by their coaches.


----------



## crush (Mar 10, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Typically provided by the school and is comprised of a cardio and strength targets the player is expected to meet once they arrive for training.
> 
> Damn well better be able to pass the Beep Test threshold!


My dd has that Beep test down.  She turns it on when it matters.


----------



## crush (Mar 10, 2021)

happy9 said:


> My youngest does it all the time.  She can't wait for videos to post on trace/hudl/instat (or whatever platform is being used).  She spends plenty of time making clips and tracks views.
> 
> My oldest is a he and has been doing it for years.   Up till this calender year, he's never played a day in his life in a fancy letter league so his access to trace/huddle, etc was zilch.  He has been reviewing college game film for over a year.  According to him, it helped to form his decision on where he wanted to play.
> 
> I haven't once told them they should do it.  If anything I ridicule them for watching so much soccer, like they don't spend enough time as it is with the sport. I wouldn't have ever done it at their age, even if the tech was available.  They are being influenced by their coaches.


How much you pay her Happy to watch?  Be honest.  I swear if you dont tell them to watch, they wont watch.  They would much rather go out and play, MOO.  I dont buy any of this, "my dd loves to sit down and analyze the games."  No way.....


----------



## happy9 (Mar 10, 2021)

crush said:


> How much you pay her Happy to watch?  Be honest.  I swear if you dont tell them to watch, they wont watch.  They would much rather go out and play, MOO.  I dont buy any of this, "my dd loves to sit down and analyze the games."  No way.....


----------



## Dubs (Mar 10, 2021)

crush said:


> Do girls honestly sit down and watch soccer games and then analyze the game?  I find it hard to believe but what do I know.


yes


----------



## crush (Mar 10, 2021)

happy9 said:


>


So she just all on her lonesome sits down and analyzes the games?  I do know of dads who tell their dd they have to watch one hour a week of soccer and for some, they dont get allowance if they dont watch or juggle.  I kid you not.


----------



## crush (Mar 10, 2021)

Dubs said:


> yes


College, yes.  Game film sessions and prep before big match up?  Yes!! 13 year olds?  No way unless they have to.....


----------



## Dubs (Mar 10, 2021)

crush said:


> My dd has that Beep test down.  She turns it on when it matters.


What do you mean she has it down?  What did she get?


----------



## MacDre (Mar 10, 2021)

crush said:


> I saw one girl do it and I was shocked.  Hats off to your dd bro, I mean that.  I tried to get my kid to watch and the only way was paying her to do it and I ain't doing that.  Her old GDA coach made the girls watch Man U vs Chelsa and then have to report back what they learned from watching the grown men play.  That was stupid, MOO!!


My kid didn’t like watching games either initially but she loves to go to games.  So, we attend all Xolos home games and now she has progressed to watching games in different leagues on her own.  Maybe try taking her to pro games if possible and she’ll progress to watching games on TV on her own.


----------



## happy9 (Mar 10, 2021)

crush said:


> So she just all on her lonesome sits down and analyzes the games?  I do know of dads who tell their dd they have to watch one hour a week of soccer and for some, they dont get allowance if they dont watch or juggle.  I kid you not.


We are about as removed from our player's soccer lives as we can be. We don't attend all of the games.  Our oldest has been driving himself to games for 2.5 years.  

If I have to pay my kids to be involved in soccer then there isn't a reason to pay for anything related to soccer.  The only requirement I have for their fully funded  extra curricular activities  is that they are having fun.


----------



## crush (Mar 10, 2021)

Dubs said:


> What do you mean she has it down?  What did she get?


Dubs, it's satire bro.  Disregard anything I say.  It was a joke, ok.  She is nowhere near ready to walk on to a big time college program today.  No soccer in 12 months if you followed the rules that the state told us to follow.  I dont know much about the test except to say my dd aced it already.  It's not easy and she hated doing it.  Some sort of score you need under like 10 or 12 or something like that.  It sucks but I think she understands that in two and quaters years from now she will have to be in tippy top shape if she wants to play.  I dont think watching and anaylzing games is going to herlp my, but running and being in college shape will be #1 priority.  I will also add that my dd Soccer IQ is very very high and that is a fact.  She reads the game very well.  It;s the getting in shape part the last 12 months that has been hard.


----------



## happy9 (Mar 10, 2021)

crush said:


> College, yes.  Game film sessions and prep before big match up?  Yes!! 13 year olds?  No way unless they have to.....


Who said anything about prep before a big match?  My youngest just likes to watch videos of herself..ha..  You know, kinda like the current selfie generation.


----------



## crush (Mar 10, 2021)

MacDre said:


> My kid didn’t like watching games either initially but she loves to go to games.  So, we attend all Xolos home games and now she has progressed to watching games in different leagues on her own.  Maybe try taking her to pro games if possible and she’ll progress to watching games on TV on her own.


My wife took her to Canada to watch all the World Cup games live and in person.  I took her to San Diego to watch WYNT beat up on a country I cant remember.  I saw Kobe and took a pic of him walking by.  See, look.  I'm happy your dd loves to watch the game son tv.  My dd never has.  I guess she's the only one and I was wrong to judge.


----------



## crush (Mar 10, 2021)

happy9 said:


> Who said anything about prep before a big match?  My youngest just likes to watch videos of herself..ha..  You know, kinda like the current selfie generation.


I'm talking about watching matches, like EPL and MLS and the other leagues.  It's of no interest to her.  She can still play and kick ass without watching games on tv.  Would it make her a better player?  No, Moo!!!


----------



## MacDre (Mar 10, 2021)

crush said:


> My wife took her to Canada to watch all the World Cup games live and in person.  I took her to San Diego to watch WYNT beat up on a country I cant remember.  I saw Kobe and took a pic of him walking by.  See, look.  I'm happy your dd loves to watch the game son tv.  My dd never has.  I guess she's the only one and I was wrong to judge.


I


crush said:


> I'm talking about watching matches, like EPL and MLS and the other leagues.  It's of no interest to her.  She can still play and kick ass without watching games on tv.  Would it make her a better player?  No, Moo!!!


How will she learn tactics and different formations?


----------



## crush (Mar 10, 2021)

MacDre said:


> I
> 
> How will she learn tactics and different formations?


Is she going pro?  Is she going to play in college?  I have no idea and I understand it would improve her game I guess if she wasted hours of her precious time watching games on tv.  That makes zero sense to me personally so I never pushed it.  She did get in trouble because she didnt obey her old coach for not getting up early Saturday morning to watch some Man U team.  Maybe that's what it is.  Anyway, she's just a girl on fire and wants to play in the games, not go to practice 4 days a week, 11 months out of the year or watch stupid games on tv.  She wants to play in the matches that matter.   Plus, she knows the game Dre.  She was taught the mental toughness game by Tad and hard USA soccer traning from PD.  Some think Deza was the best, no he wasnt.


----------



## happy9 (Mar 10, 2021)

crush said:


> I'm talking about watching matches, like EPL and MLS and the other leagues.  It's of no interest to her.  She can still play and kick ass without watching games on tv.  Would it make her a better player?  No, Moo!!!


If she doesn't want to watch, she doesn't want to watch.  Mine like to watch soccer, it's what they do.


----------



## crush (Mar 10, 2021)

happy9 said:


> If she doesn't want to watch, she doesn't want to watch.  Mine like to watch soccer, it's what they do.


All good Happy.


----------



## full90 (Mar 10, 2021)

The biggest things are fitness, strength, and movement during the game. Fitness and strength are achievable with a trainer or finding the wealth of info available. Movement and IQ is harder. Watching helps but you have to know what you’re watching for.

the beep test isn’t getting under anything. The higher the better. And there’s no “acing” it. It just keeps going. College women should be high 30’s, 40’s. College men 60’s-70’s.


----------



## crush (Mar 10, 2021)

full90 said:


> The biggest things are fitness, strength, and movement during the game. Fitness and strength are achievable with a trainer or finding the wealth of info available. Movement and IQ is harder. Watching helps but you have to know what you’re watching for.
> 
> the beep test isn’t getting under anything. The higher the better. And there’s no “acing” it. It just keeps going. College women should be high 30’s, 40’s. College men 60’s-70’s.


They you go.  Thank you for explaining the Beep Test.  My dd did enough that her trainer said you passed with fying colors.  Sorry for saying she aced the test. I think the faster you go higher the score.  Anyway, the point everyone is making is make sure your in shape.


----------



## outside! (Mar 10, 2021)

full90 said:


> The biggest things are fitness, strength, and movement during the game. Fitness and strength are achievable with a trainer or finding the wealth of info available. Movement and IQ is harder. Watching helps but you have to know what you’re watching for.
> 
> the beep test isn’t getting under anything. The higher the better. And there’s no “acing” it. It just keeps going. College women should be high 30’s, 40’s. College men 60’s-70’s.


It depends on the college, but in addition to the beep test, many colleges also run some variation of the Man U and the Cooper (how far can you run in 12 minutes).


----------



## crush (Mar 10, 2021)

outside! said:


> It depends on the college, but in addition to the beep test, many colleges also run some variation of the Man U and the Cooper *(how far can you run in 12 minutes*).


Sounds like fun.  I liked, "how hard will you run to win the game "  I hate practicing btw Outside.......lol!  I was like A Eye bro when it came to playing hoops.  My coaches would see me practice and I was at 7 out of 10 effort wise.  However, when the game started, I was 11 out of 10 effort wise.  I would go turbo.  I could not get that turbo energy at practice.  I also hated to run lines after practice because my big guys were poor free throw shooters.  I was 95% money.


----------



## Lightning Red (Mar 10, 2021)

crush said:


> Do girls honestly sit down and watch soccer games and then analyze the game?  I find it hard to believe but what do I know.


Prior to being committed we were lucky if she would sit and watch a USWNT game let alone anything else other than the occasional spectacular highlight.  Since her committed school started games this spring she hasn't missed one of them via live stream.  She pays very close attention to the style of play and specifically to those playing in her positions.


----------



## crush (Mar 10, 2021)

Lightning Red said:


> Prior to being committed we were lucky if she would sit and watch a USWNT game let alone anything else other than the occasional spectacular highlight.  Since her committed school started games this spring she hasn't missed one of them via live stream.  She pays very close attention to the style of play and specifically to those playing in her positions.


That's cool.  I hope no one thinks I don't think it's a positive to watch. I watched sports 24/7 before all this.  I just don't think a lot of girls are into it.  I'm sure if my dd wants to play in college she will look to watch some game film.


----------



## GT45 (Mar 10, 2021)

My DDs watch games all the time. Talk about a sexist statement Crush. Ignore button is used.


----------



## crush (Mar 10, 2021)

GT45 said:


> My DDs watch games all the time. Talk about a sexist statement Crush. Ignore button is used.


Ignore me all you want 45.  I'm obviously pissing people off today again for speaking the truth.  My hate PM is through the roof.  My wife says today is the day I leave this place.  She has never told me that before.  I learned a long time ago to listen to her and I am.  Some of you are whacked out of your freaking minds.  It's just soccer.  I'm leaving for good today.


----------



## TOSDCI (Mar 11, 2021)

crush said:


> How much you pay her Happy to watch?  Be honest.  I swear if you dont tell them to watch, they wont watch.  They would much rather go out and play, MOO.  I dont buy any of this, "my dd loves to sit down and analyze the games."  No way.....


My youngest will frequently watch college and professional soccer games.  If I ask her what she sees, she will give a really in depth analysis of what the players did right and what they did wrong.  She definitely comments on "bad defending" as she is a defender.


----------



## Mic Nificent (Mar 11, 2021)

MacDre said:


> Could you or somebody in the know please explain in detail what it takes to achieve college level fitness?


i mentioned in another thread my daughter has a unique opportunity to play for a low level national team overseas this summer. Strength and conditioning coach sent this week 1 training plan. All my kids played club and HS but never at the ECnL/DA/GA level. I’ve never seen any of my kids have this type of strength and conditioning schedule, not sure it’s different for those elite leagues. I would imagine college must be some where in this ball park for strength training?


----------



## Mic Nificent (Mar 11, 2021)

I have to record the training sessions, send it to the trainer to evaluate form and proper technique. Once that is met with reaching the specific # of reps they will send week 2. This doesn’t include the cardio/conditioning program yet


----------



## MacDre (Mar 11, 2021)

Mic Nificent said:


> i mentioned in another thread my daughter has a unique opportunity to play for a low level national team overseas this summer. Strength and conditioning coach sent this week 1 training plan. All my kids played club and HS but never at the ECnL/DA/GA level. I’ve never seen any of my kids have this type of strength and conditioning schedule, not sure it’s different for those elite leagues. I would imagine college must be some where in this ball park for strength training?
> View attachment 10365


Thanks.  Playing overseas is a great experience.  My kid wishes she was in Mexico City playing with girls that have been on her team since she was 5 but I have been lagging on her citizenship paperwork so she missed out.

Meet Yosdel.  She’s only 13 and she has a Ph.d...she’s Poor, Hungry, and Determined.  My kid has learned so much about life being her teammate.  I actually cried when I saw her smiling in this tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369843431179223047


----------



## Giesbock (Mar 11, 2021)

crush said:


> Ignore me all you want 45.  I'm obviously pissing people off today again for speaking the truth.  My hate PM is through the roof.  My wife says today is the day I leave this place.  She has never told me that before.  I learned a long time ago to listen to her and I am.  Some of you are whacked out of your freaking minds.  It's just soccer.  I'm leaving for good today.


Yeah right


----------



## crush (Mar 11, 2021)

Giesbock said:


> Yeah right


You heard that one before, right?  Oh boy, this group is smarter than ((or is it then?)) I thought.


----------



## Giesbock (Mar 11, 2021)

My player started watching Bundesliga games after training in Germany and going to a few games in person.  A young kid named Kai Havertz caught her eye and now that Kai has moved to Chelsea, she watches every game, studies every tactic, can recite player stats, talks about how so and so pulled defenders to open up passing angle and a bunch of other tactical stuff that goes over my head. She’s soaking it up and according to her, now she really understands what her coach is talking about at practice.  Watching and studying is part of growing and getting ready to level up.


----------



## crush (Mar 11, 2021)

Giesbock said:


> My player started watching Bundesliga games after training in Germany and going to a few games in person.  A young kid named Kai Havertz caught her eye and now that Kai has moved to Chelsea, she watches every game, studies every tactic, can recite player stats, talks about how so and so pulled defenders to open up passing angle and a bunch of other tactical stuff that goes over my head. She’s soaking it up and according to her, now she really understands what her coach is talking about at practice.  Watching and studying is part of growing and getting ready to level up.


Im so Happy girls watch soccer on tv and analyze the game.  I'm sorry for making fun. I know GT45 says I'm a sexist because I think most of you are lying or at best bribing your dd to watch these games of grown men play.  The lock down has people in their homes I guess.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 11, 2021)

crush said:


> Im so Happy girls watch soccer on tv and analyze the game.  I'm sorry for making fun. I know GT45 says I'm a sexist because I think most of you are lying or at best bribing your dd to watch these games of grown men play.  The lock down has people in their homes I guess.


Also something the girls do in the YNT Camps and while abroad.


----------



## crush (Mar 11, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> *Also something the girls do in the YNT Camps and while abroad.*


I was wrong, easy tiger....lol.  Plus, my dd has never ran with those girls in camps.  She only played aginst them and beat them back in the old days when oranges were given out at halftime.  Too funny bro.  Are you or Lastman this 310 dude?  Be honest man.  I always told you want I felt.  I swear I told myself Kicker will have to add his two cents on this subject and just like clock work, Kicker chimes in.  I will say GDA and DPL preached video game watching hard core and no boyfriends too and most teams coaches wanted a verbal report on what they learned from the game and had TMs monitoring some kids actions.  I'm still in shock   I now understand why I'm the only with a dd that does not watch Man U vs Chelsa on a Saturday morning.  I do have a question to Maps or any of our older dads or moms that have college age kids.  Did your dd watch soccer games pro or college in middle school and high school?  If I'm off my rocker, i will confess to you all and I will 100% get on my dd and tell her she's way behind in the game of watching the game of soccer on tv.  I dont even watch sports right now so I would be a complete hypocrite if i made her but I now feel she is way behind.  I did see Messi''s team miss shot after shot yesterday and their out now.  No fans in the stands either.


----------



## msoccerm (Mar 11, 2021)

This is the college recruiting thread so I am assuming that if you're reading this you have college-bound athletes. To have any sort of a soccer IQ a player should be watching games and following a professional league. I would think that this is a given from age 16 or 17.

Match fitness is not beep test fitness or running a 10k. Only way to get match fitness is to be playing soccer games and playing your preferred position. Center back fitness is not the same as midfielder or winger.

Your player should also have a personalised gym program and understand where her weaknesses are (e.g. weak glutes) because when she gets to college I bet everyone does the same gym program.

My player chose to go to a university where the coach really, really wants her and she has a good feeling that she will get a lot of playing time from day 1. Teams play 2 games a week so the the practices are not demanding. If you don't play in games you do not get match fit and IN GENERAL it's hard to catch up. You can have the best technique and first touch, but if you are not match fit you will get run over out there.


----------



## crush (Mar 11, 2021)

msoccerm said:


> This is the college recruiting thread so I am assuming that if you're reading this you have college-bound athletes. To have any sort of a soccer IQ a player should be watching games and following a professional league. I would think that this is a given from age 16 or 17.
> 
> Match fitness is not beep test fitness or running a 10k. Only way to get match fitness is to be playing soccer games and playing your preferred position. Center back fitness is not the same as midfielder or winger.
> 
> ...


I will let my dd know to have any sort of soccer IQ one needs to watch matches on TV.  Tad told me girls do not watch soccer games on TV unless you manipulate them or bribe them and he coached the best of the best.  I watched hoops and I learned a few things but I got my IQ from playing the game, period.  Has your dd played yet this year?  Thanks for sharing


----------



## gotothebushes (Mar 11, 2021)

msoccerm said:


> This is the college recruiting thread so I am assuming that if you're reading this you have college-bound athletes. To have any sort of a soccer IQ a player should be watching games and following a professional league. I would think that this is a given from age 16 or 17.
> 
> Match fitness is not beep test fitness or running a 10k. Only way to get match fitness is to be playing soccer games and playing your preferred position. Center back fitness is not the same as midfielder or winger.
> 
> ...


Did they provide your daughter with a fitness package so she can get started on the workouts they want her to improve on?


----------



## crush (Mar 11, 2021)

gotothebushes said:


> Did they provide your daughter with a fitness package so she can get started on the workouts they want her to improve on?


I heard from a dear friend that had a college player graduate last year.  Played all four years and told me 100% not to fret and panic.  He PM me and said not to make my dd feel bad that she doesnt like to watch soccer games on tv.  He said a good coach will give you the run down and what the expectation is to be on the team and see play on the pitch.  100% you better be in shape and in game shape.  Max potential.  My dd is always ready for a big game.  That is checked off.  I know I said, "my dd" again but I cant help it.  I love talking soccer


----------



## msoccerm (Mar 11, 2021)

gotothebushes said:


> Did they provide your daughter with a fitness package so she can get started on the workouts they want her to improve on?





gotothebushes said:


> Did they provide your daughter with a fitness package so she can get started on the workouts they want her to improve on?


No, but she is currently overseas playing in another country.


----------



## msoccerm (Mar 11, 2021)

crush said:


> I heard from a dear friend that had a college player graduate last year.  Played all four years and told me 100% not to fret and panic.  He PM me and said not to make my dd feel bad that she doesnt like to watch soccer games on tv.  He said a good coach will give you the run down and what the expectation is to be on the team and see play on the pitch.  100% you better be in shape and in game shape.  Max potential.  My dd is always ready for a big game.  That is checked off.  I know I said, "my dd" again but I cant help it.  I love talking soccer


I agree. And I am not recommending that you force your player to watch games. She should WANT to watch games. If she doesn't it doesn't matter.

Soccer is about on and off ball movement and quick decision making and you get a lot of that by watching film. A coach may sit down with a player and show them a few things and a player may pick up a few things each year, but unless they are playing with older, experienced/pro players every day how are they going to have a good soccer IQ? 

The college game is full of plenty of players that don't really understand the game and they are happy. 

I was just giving advice to those players that are shooting for Stanford, UNC, Florida State or whoever is now ranked #1 lol.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 11, 2021)

msoccerm said:


> I agree. And I am not recommending that you force your player to watch games. She should WANT to watch games. If she doesn't it doesn't matter.
> 
> Soccer is about on and off ball movement and quick decision making and you get a lot of that by watching film. A coach may sit down with a player and show them a few things and a player may pick up a few things each year, but unless they are playing with older, experienced/pro players every day how are they going to have a good soccer IQ?
> 
> ...


^this!


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Mar 11, 2021)

crush said:


> Do girls honestly sit down and watch soccer games and then analyze the game?  I find it hard to believe but what do I know.


Do you really want someone  to answer that?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Mar 11, 2021)

Giesbock said:


> My player started watching Bundesliga games after training in Germany and going to a few games in person.  A young kid named Kai Havertz caught her eye and now that Kai has moved to Chelsea, she watches every game, studies every tactic, can recite player stats, talks about how so and so pulled defenders to open up passing angle and a bunch of other tactical stuff that goes over my head. She’s soaking it up and according to her, now she really understands what her coach is talking about at practice.  Watching and studying is part of growing and getting ready to level up.


My girls have been watching soccer with me for many years from ManU to Barca, etc. They know the players and ask detailed questions.


----------



## crush (Mar 12, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> My girls have been watching soccer with me for many years from ManU to Barca, etc. They know the players and ask detailed questions.


Lastman, that is super cool.  No satire on this psot.  I do joke around a lot but this one warmed my heart.  I still think it's lame that male coaches forced girls to watch men play soccer and report back to coach when girls are 13.  That is weird but what do I know.


----------



## msoccerm (Mar 12, 2021)

crush said:


> Lastman, that is super cool.  No satire on this psot.  I do joke around a lot but this one warmed my heart.  I still think it's lame that male coaches forced girls to watch men play soccer and report back to coach when girls are 13.  That is weird but what do I know.


I disagree. This coach is going out of his way to try to get his players inspired and grow as players so they can play at the next level. Does your daughter play on a winning team that just muscles the ball off a player and then boots it to the fast girl who scores on a weak GK? Or do you think they play possession, but it's really "possession" with no purpose? Goalies and defenders get better as your child gets older. The coach knows this and he's trying to prepare them. Calling your child's coach "lame" on a public forum is disrespectful and let's hope for your player's sake it doesn't get back to him or the club. They won't do you or your child any favors in regard to recruiting - college, pro or nat team.  You'll probably say that you were "joking" etc, but I suspect So Cal is small and you're not as anonymous as you think.


----------



## crush (Mar 12, 2021)

msoccerm said:


> I disagree. This coach is going out of his way to try to get his players inspired and grow as players so they can play at the next level. Does your daughter play on a winning team that just muscles the ball off a player and then boots it to the fast girl who scores on a weak GK? Or do you think they play possession, but it's really "possession" with no purpose? Goalies and defenders get better as your child gets older. The coach knows this and he's trying to prepare them. Calling your child's coach "lame" on a public forum is disrespectful and let's hope for your player's sake it doesn't get back to him or the club. They won't do you or your child any favors in regard to recruiting - college, pro or nat team.


Hello, this was 4-5 years ago when oranges were handed out at halftime.  She loves all her coaches and has for a long time.


----------



## crush (Mar 12, 2021)

msoccerm said:


> I disagree. This coach is going out of his way to try to get his players inspired and grow as players so they can play at the next level. Does your daughter play on a winning team that just muscles the ball off a player and then boots it to the fast girl who scores on a weak GK? Or do you think they play possession, but it's really "possession" with no purpose? Goalies and defenders get better as your child gets older. The coach knows this and he's trying to prepare them. Calling your child's coach "lame" on a public forum is disrespectful and let's hope for your player's sake it doesn't get back to him or the club. They won't do you or your child any favors in regard to recruiting - college, pro or nat team.  You'll probably say that you were "joking" etc, but I suspect So Cal is small and you're not as anonymous as you think.


Out of curiosity, what age are you coaching girls in soccer m soocer m?   I see that you edit too.  Good for you coach.  My name is Bill, what is your name coach?


----------



## crush (Mar 12, 2021)

One more question for you @ coach m soccer m.  How many hours a week should 13 year olds girls watch soccer on tv ?  How about when their 16 or 17?  No one said anything about pro either.  My dd ((there I go again)) is being a kid.  I will encourage her to watch more game film and tell her all the great players of today watch soccer all the time with their dads.  Thanks for the heads up coach....lol!!!


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Mar 12, 2021)

Agreed. My dd’s coach asked they watch any game and make observations/take notes about the player who played there position. Mine chose ManU and as both my dd’s are defenders they have great options to watch.


----------



## crush (Mar 12, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Agreed. My dd’s coach asked they watch any game and make observations/take notes about the player who played there position. Mine chose ManU and as both my dd’s are defenders they have great options to watch.


That's awesome Lastman.  I had no idea I would get the shit beat out of me all because I think it's lame that a coach tells young girls to watch men play soccer on TV and report back.  I was told by the #1 coach in socal that m girls dont watch soccer games on tv unless their dads or club coach tell them to.  That is 100% a fact.  If my dd is not recruited because she didnt watch soccer games on tv, well then, I will come on here and admit it was all because she did not watch soccer with her old man.  I'm done with this bro.  I sorry I have an opionion.


----------



## Giesbock (Mar 12, 2021)

crush said:


> That's awesome Lastman.  I had no idea I would get the shit beat out of me all because I think it's lame that a coach tells young girls to watch men play soccer on TV and report back.  I was told by the #1 coach in socal that m girls dont watch soccer games on tv unless their dads or club coach tell them to.  That is 100% a fact.  If my dd is not recruited because she didnt watch soccer games on tv, well then, I will come on here and admit it was all because she did not watch soccer with her old man.  I'm done with this bro.  I sorry I have an opionion.


I know I’m easy to ignore but I’ll repeat what I said earlier: my kid attended a game, a player caught her attention and the rest is history- she studies the game insatiably. I didn’t tell her to. If her coach did, good for him but I never heard him tell her to. She just got hooked on the joy of watching top top level and has begun to see patterns unfolding, seeing how different people with different physical attributes leverage them to be world class.

the coach who told you that girls don’t watch soccer unless told to was probably talking about the U-10 to U-14 range. As a blanket observation, he was probably spot on. But as the girls/ young women’s game evolves and players become students of the game, that changes.
Have your kid tune into one of the Premiere league games this weekend! They are effing amazing players to watch!


----------



## crush (Mar 12, 2021)

Giesbock said:


> I know I’m easy to ignore but I’ll repeat what I said earlier: my kid attended a game, a player caught her attention and the rest is history- she studies the game insatiably. I didn’t tell her to. If her coach did, good for him but I never heard him tell her to. She just got hooked on the joy of watching top top level and has begun to see patterns unfolding, seeing how different people with different physical attributes leverage them to be world class.
> 
> the coach who told you that girls don’t watch soccer unless told to was probably talking about the U-10 to U-14 range. As a blanket observation, he was probably spot on. But as the girls/ young women’s game evolves and players become students of the game, that changes.
> *Have your kid tune into one of the Premiere league games this weekend!* They are effing amazing players to watch!


To each his own.  I can say it seems everyone but my kid watches soccer with dad on the weekends.  She has two big league games this weekend bro plus other fun things to do with her friends so that will be a big fat no.  I'll tell her on the way down South tomorrow morning about how many of the top players her age watch EPL with dad.  When my dd was told she could go pro when she was 10 I was watching, "Living Liverpool."  I was into it and tried to get her to watch with me but she was not interested.  However, if i told her about a big tournament or something like a National Championship opportunity, she would jump all in and train like no other bro.  I have the proof in the pudding.  Hard work pays off.


----------



## NorCalDad (Mar 12, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Typically provided by the school and is comprised of a cardio and strength targets the player is expected to meet once they arrive for training.
> 
> Damn well better be able to pass the Beep Test threshold!


While our kids are still youngers, this is absolutely what happened when I was recruited to play at various colleges many moons ago...you know, when the ball wasn't round but more cube like.  I was given a huge packet with all kinds of fitness targets.  After reading them is when I decided to forego a collegiate soccer career and focus on consuming adult beverages. In hindsight, I wish I would've just sucked it up.


----------



## msoccerm (Mar 12, 2021)

@crush As I said the majority of US women college soccer players don't really understand the game. Does it matter? No. Is the purpose of college soccer to churn out pros? No. Can a player play in college and not watch soccer and have an average soccer IQ? Yes.

Don't be so defensive - when she is a bit older just pick a NWSL team and follow it. Don't make a big deal about it. At a minimum watch the USWNT every time they play.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Mar 12, 2021)

Giesbock said:


> I know I’m easy to ignore but I’ll repeat what I said earlier: my kid attended a game, a player caught her attention and the rest is history- she studies the game insatiably. I didn’t tell her to. If her coach did, good for him but I never heard him tell her to. She just got hooked on the joy of watching top top level and has begun to see patterns unfolding, seeing how different people with different physical attributes leverage them to be world class.
> 
> the coach who told you that girls don’t watch soccer unless told to was probably talking about the U-10 to U-14 range. As a blanket observation, he was probably spot on. But as the girls/ young women’s game evolves and players become students of the game, that changes.
> Have your kid tune into one of the Premiere league games this weekend! They are effing amazing players to watch!


My kids preferred to watch hoops when they were younger -- didn't hurt that Curry was lighting it up here in the Bay Area! They watched a little soccer when I had it on, but not for extended periods of time.  Now they (04 and 06) will watch a game while we are eating and notice things, but not really watch anything otherwise -- None of their coaches have them watch film of the games they have played which I don't really understand -- helps both coaches and players see what they could have done different or why something worked out well. I think being able to watch and analyze film objectively is a great way to get better as a player and a team.
I wish they would want to watch with me, but I also don't mind some me time!!


----------



## crush (Mar 13, 2021)

msoccerm said:


> @crush As I said the majority of US women college soccer players don't really understand the game. Does it matter? No. Is the purpose of college soccer to churn out pros? No. Can a player play in college and not watch soccer and have an average soccer IQ? Yes.
> 
> Don't be so defensive - when she is a bit older just pick a NWSL team and follow it. Don't make a big deal about it. At a minimum watch the USWNT every time they play.


@Coach m soccer m.  Where do you coach bro?  What age?  My dd has above average soccer IQ and never watches games on TV.  I already told you my name and I hide from nothing.  Not defensive at all.  I'm just stating the facts.


----------



## crush (Mar 13, 2021)

We should all agree college has different levels and each player has different athletic abilities and some have God given talents that others just dont have.  My dd has a friend who has older sister who played big time D1.  One of her former college roommates and former teammates only played one day in college, she quit the first day of practice if you can believe that.  I shared this story before coach m soccer m, so it's worth repeating. Breakdown: Socal player committed in 8th grade.  Top, top baller in South OC.  Well, she slowed down each year because she already had her deal, was happy and content with her deal and coasted to her Senior year.  She was burned out too because all she did was play soccer and was told by her old man that this is how you get into dream school.  She had 4.1 and was really really good in 8th grade.  Fast forward to big P5 practice.  Beep Beep Beep is all she heard that day and she fainted and puked at the last Beep.  Coach grabbed her by her pony tail and spoke a few words of truth to her.  Guess what?  She quit.   The good news is dad had lot's of cash in the bank and dd stayed at the school and did great.  She did not have the passion to actually play in the games.  If "my dd" is fortunate to be wanted by some college program in the 50 States we have (D1, D2, D3 or NAIA school)) then I'm sure she will follow the packet of Rules & Expectations from the coach, whatever level she get's to play at.  I really do hope she plays in college somewhere.  JC is also available for first two years.


----------



## msoccerm (Mar 13, 2021)

@crush I wish I was a coach then I wouldn't be wasting my time on some soccer forum talking about college soccer. I'd be too busy talking to agents and going with her to trials in Europe because her soccer IQ would be that much better because all we would do is talk soccer in the house and watch the MLS or her game film and I'd be able to show her where she could improve. lol


----------



## crush (Mar 13, 2021)

msoccerm said:


> @crush I wish I was a coach then I wouldn't be wasting my time on some soccer forum talking about college soccer. I'd be too busy talking to agents and going with her to trials in Europe because her soccer IQ would be that much better because all we would do is talk soccer in the house and watch the MLS or her game film and I'd be able to show her where she could improve. lol


TM?  Board member?  Investor?  BTW, we have so many coaches on here.  We even have one that calls parents the "C" word and others that call parents ((the customers)) morons and fools and STFU.


----------



## LASoccerMom (Mar 13, 2021)

Maybe this was asked...are college coaches asking for specific times for 1 mile, 2 mile, other distances?


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Mar 13, 2021)

All programs have off season fitness packets or instructions from trainers.  Most do some sort of fitness test at the start of camp.  Ultimately it means very little.  Coaches are going to play who they want to play.  The tough part is your kid is sometimes only valued until that next kid comes along. Especially if that kid is taking less money.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Mar 13, 2021)

LASoccerMom said:


> Maybe this was asked...are college coaches asking for specific times for 1 mile, 2 mile, other distances?


We didn't have that experience when speaking with college coaches. I feel like that would be something they would send to you after signing the national letter of intent or whatever that you are going there. Then they would send you items to get you ready for starting the freshman year.


----------



## crush (Mar 13, 2021)

Simisoccerfan said:


> All programs have off season fitness packets or instructions from trainers.  Most do some sort of fitness test at the start of camp.  Ultimately it means very little.  Coaches are going to play who they want to play.  The tough part is your kid is sometimes only valued until that next kid comes along. Especially if that kid is taking less money.


Honest question.  Did your dd watch weekend EPL and take notes and share about the game with you when she was in middle school?  I asked three friends who have old dds and all them said they never watched soccer on tv.  Two of them play D1 and one is D2.  All of them get minutes and one plays all the time.


----------



## crush (Mar 13, 2021)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> We didn't have that experience when speaking with college coaches. I feel like that would be something they would send to you after signing the national letter of intent or whatever that you are going there. Then they would send you items to get you ready for starting the freshman year.


100% agree.  I played small college ball back in the 80s and I remember when i got my packet by coach.  It basically said, "If you dont come in shape, you will sit on the bench and watch."  He was known as a coach who would like to weed out those who didnt follow the packets instruction and they were the ones who rode the pine.  We had 15 guys for 5 spots on the court.  My coach only played 3 kids off the bench too.  The others waved towels hoping we would score.  We had no Beeper test either.  The fact is, if you want to play at the next level, be in shape or find yourself watching.


----------



## Mic Nificent (Mar 13, 2021)

Being out of shape is a quick way to get exposed and relegated to the end of the bench


----------

